# Karpfen mit geflochtener Schnur!???



## hanspeterderhund (3. November 2002)

Geht das, macht man das?


----------



## hecht24 (3. November 2002)

gute frage
ich hab bisher nur mit monoschnur auf karpfen geangelt


----------



## hanspeterderhund (3. November 2002)

siehste...ich hab auch überall nur vom Karpfenangeln mit mono gelesen!


----------



## Lynx (3. November 2002)

probiers aus..
wenn es zur Rute und zur Rolle stimmt, warum nicht?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. November 2002)

On man das macht, keine Ahnung.
Ich machs, und es funzt einwandfrei, wenn die Ruten nicht zu Hart sind.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fan__ta (3. November 2002)

man brauchst doch gar keine geflochtene,ne normale reicht beim karpfen völlig aus! macht außerdem mehr spaß mit dünnerer schnur,deswegn erübrigt sich die frage für mich! allerhöchtenes als schlag(muschelbank)schnur!
das ist meine meinung!
MFG felix


----------



## Borgon (3. November 2002)

Kommt drauf an.Unter normalen Umständen würde ich eine Mono-Schnur immer vorziehen.Es sei denn,du angelst dicht oder in Seerosenfeldern.Hier ist geflochtenen überlegen,weil sie die Halme wie eine Sichel durchschneidet.Oder wenn du z.B. die Montage weit(300-400m)rausschleppst.Hier kommt bei einer Mono-Schnur nicht mehr viel durch wegen der Dehnung.Aber eigentlich hat geflochtene nur Nachteile beim Karpfenangeln.Mono ist um längen besser,gehn tut´s aber allemal #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. November 2002)

Ich ma so...
ne Mono hat 10% Dehnung ne Geflochtene nicht...
Bei Angeldistanz von 80 Metern echt ne Menge Holz und da bei uns die Gewässer sehr verkrautet sind kommt zum nächsten Jahr nu auch Geflochtene drauf... :a


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. November 2002)

Hi Spezies!
Ich bevorzuge zum Karpfenangeln eine 27er Monofiele. Geflochtene Schnur würde ich nur bei stark verkrauteten Gewässern benutzen . Ich hätte zuviel Angst, dass mir gerade im Uferbereich zuviele Karpfen ausschlitzen würden.
Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## hkroiss (3. November 2002)

Hallo Jungs,
ich angle grundsätzlich mit eine monofilen Schnur (Shimano Technium), verzichte aber nicht auf ein paar Meter geflochtene Schlagschnur (Fireline).

Meine Erfahrungen sind hier nicht schlecht, denn die geflochtene Schnur erlaubt größere Wurfweiten, weil sie die Beschleunigung des Bleis leichter aushält. Ich fische oft in Wurfweiten so um die 100 Meter.

Beim Drillen ist nur darauf zu achten, dass die Bremse feiner eingestellt werden muss, sobald nur mehr die Schlagschnur draußen ist. Ansonsten kann es leicht vorkommen, dass der Karpfen sich verabschiedet.

Ist mir (leider) auch schon passiert.

Grüße aus Oberösterreich.
Harald #u  :z  :g


----------



## Bergi (3. November 2002)

HI!
Also ich kenen nur einen der mit komplett geflochtener Schnur fischt und das ist Geraetefetischsit und es klappt.Ich hab zwar noch nicht gesehn,wie er einen grossen Karpfen gefangen hat,aber funzen tuts gut seiner Meinung nach,was ich auch nciht abstreiten will.
Aber ich bin kein Freund von geflochtener Schnur,ich bleibe vorläufig bei Monofil.

Ausser Frage steht multifile Schlagschnur natürlich im Einsatz im Kraut,Seerosen oder wenn man schwere Bleie auf grosse Entfernungen fischen will.

@ fan_ta:
Würd ich nicht sagen.
Du angelst ja nur mit Mais am Ufer ohne selbsthakeffekt auf kleine Satzkarpfen,was eine schöne Sache ist,aber ich denke mal das in diesem Fall eher das angeln auf grössere Karpfen und teilweise auf grosse entfernungen gemeint ist,und da ist ne 25iger monofil fehl am PLatz.
Kommt halt auf die Bedingungen an!

Bergi


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2002)

hi
da ich ein allrounder bin hab ich natürlich eine Rute mit geflochtener 17er Whiplashpro und eine mit Mono 0,35er und ich muss sagen mit der geflochtenen verliere ich viel mehr fische wie bei der Mono entweder ich kann sie gar nicht haken oder sie schlitzen aus.
Oder es liegt einfach daran dass ich vom Karpfenangeln keine Ahnung habe   :q 

Deswegen mach ich jetzt an die Rute mit der Geflochtenen immer ein Köderfisch dran


----------



## Uli_Raser (4. November 2002)

An der Grundrute mit geflochtener. Mit Pose mag ich monofile.
Uli


----------



## hkroiss (4. November 2002)

Hallo Franz,
das ist eben das Problem mit der geflochtenen Schnur. Wenn Du hier die Schnurbremse nicht ganz exakt eingestellt hast (eher etwas feiner), dann passierts sehr leicht, dass die Fische ausschlitzen, weil eben die geflochtene keine Dehnung besitzt.
Wenn ich eine Fisch drille, so drehe ich die Schnurbremse immer ein wenig auf, sobald die Schlagschnur auf die Rolle kommt.

Harald :c


----------



## Franz_16 (4. November 2002)

jo

aber ich nehm auf Karpfen nur noch 0.35er monofile die reicht leicht.  Bei der geflochtenen hab ich auch wirklich sehr viele fische beim anhieb verloren (aber komischerweise nur im Teich im Fluss wars besser)


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. November 2002)

Bei mir sind grundsätzlich 10 Meter 25er Amnesia auf der Rolle, die gleicht die fehlende Dehnung wieder aus.
Auch sind meine Ruten schöööön weich.


----------



## Schleie! (9. November 2002)

Ausprobieren! Aber ich kanns nicht empfehlen! Aber Ausprobieren!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. November 2002)

Geflochtene hat schon ein paar eigenarten.

Einen Anhieb darf man damit natürlich nicht setzen. bei dem Druck, der dann am anderen Ende rauskommt, ist es kein wundre, das der Haken ausschlitzt. Einfach nur die Schnur vorsichtig straffen. auch muss die Rute relativ weich sein, und die Haken ruhig grösser (1-4).

Positiv ist, das man auch vorsichtige Bisse auf weite Entfernung mitbekommt, man kann mit einer Guten weiter  werfen, und man hat weniger Bodenkontakt, weil Dynema leichter ist als Wasser, und Somit schwimmt. Auch bei Pflanzenbewuchs ist sie super, weil man sogar Seerosen damit abschneiden Kann.

Alles in allem kommt es auf die Umstände an, ob Geflochtene oder Mono. Ich benutze beides.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pete (9. November 2002)

ich hab diese saison eine rute mal mit 8m 15er fireline vornweg bestückt...ich hatte das gefühl, dass diese 8m mir so manchen fisch im allerletzten moment versaut haben...meine karpfenruten sind etwas älteren baujahrs und vielleicht nicht ganz so nachgiebig wie das heutige material...nächstes jahr wieder mit ner guten 28er mono...


----------



## MatrixCarp (9. November 2002)

Hassze noch nie was von Schlagschnur gehöhrt????
Nja kannst dich ja mal erkundigen. :b


----------



## Borgon (9. November 2002)

@Matrixcarp:Ist dein Posting eine Denunzierung oder mehr spassig gemeint?Wenn´s ersteres ist find ich´s dem allgemeinen Niveau dieses Forums nicht angemessen. #d


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2002)

@ Borgon 
ich denke das hat der Matrixcarp eher als Tip gemeint


----------



## Pete (9. November 2002)

wo bitte is da ein tip zu erkennen?
die geflochtene, die ich davorhatte, ist die schlagschnur... ner 55er mono kann ich auf die kürze auch kaum elastizität abgewinnen...zumal diente die multifile oft genug als erfolgreiche seerosenschneide, vorausgesetzt man hat geduld und forciert in dem moment nicht...
vom wurfverhalten wars einfach super...


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2002)

@ pete sorry da hab ich mich wohl etws blöd ausgedrückt ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen dass der Matrixcarp dass wahrscheinlich nicht so böse gemeint hat wießs rüberkommt...   #h


----------



## Tinca (13. November 2002)

*Klar geht das!*

ich angle seit jahren fast ausschließlich mit geflochtener schnur (bevorzugt whiplash). ausgeschlitz ist mir seither kein einziger karpfen. warum? ganz einfach: wichtig ist die richtige einstellung der bremse (nicht zu hart) und mann muß damit leben, daß der karpfen ein paar meter schnur wieder abzieht...
sehr wichtig auch die wahl der rute! im allgemeinen werden ja monster-karpfen-ruten mit unglaublichen wurfgewichten und monster testkruven verkauft - ich rate davon ab! ich angle seit jahren mit einer zanderrute, länge 3,90 und 15-40gr wurfgewicht - wie gesagt: bisher keinen karpfen verloren! achso: als vorfach benutze ich die vanish von berkley - taugt besonders auf ganz vorsichtige karpfen sehr gut!

achja, auf forellen verwende ich seit neuestem auch die whiplash. zweimal am forelleweiher mit beidemale über 20 stück und KEINEN ausschlenzer gehabt!

Tinca


----------



## HeinzJuergen (13. November 2002)

Angle wenn ich auf Karpfen geje(eher selten)nur mit
geflochtener. Hab`dann irgendwie ein besseres Gefühl.

Man muß den Kerl ein bißchen laufen lassen.

Halte mich ab mehr zurück, weil unsere hiesigen Spezialisten
wild auf die dicken Dinger 20-40 Pfd. sind und alle wieder
reinsetzen. Die riechen den Braten mono oder geflochten
ziemlich früh.


----------



## Bergi (13. November 2002)

@ Tinca:
Mhh,das vorfach habe ich noch nicht gefischt,aber hast du schonmal Krysten ausprobiert?Das ist wohl das allerbeste und grad damit kannst du diene Montagen unaufällig anbieten!

Fischst du nur Ufernah?Also mit 40g Wurfgewicht,kann man 90g Blei wohl kaum auf 80m entfernung bringen,oder?
ich weiss ja nicht wie euer Gewässer aussieht,aber bei uns würds nicht ausreichen!

Bergi


----------



## Tinsen (14. November 2002)

moin,

also ich werd aus den postings von euch nicht schlau !!!

ich will demnächst 2 baitrunner 6500 gte (oder so heißen die teile) von shimano holen.

da muß dann auch jute schnur rauf. habe also genau das problem, was dieser tread beschreibt.

aber ne lösung hab ich net  :c 

17ner fireline ? oder doch 28 mono? oder ganz andere schnur ?


----------



## Klausi (14. November 2002)

@ Tinsen, nimm lieber die Mono Schnur. Die Carphunter die ich kenne sind fast alle von geflochtener Schnur auf monofile wieder zurück gestiegen. Ich denke das wird schon einen Grund haben.


----------



## Tinca (14. November 2002)

@Bergi: ich geb dir recht, mit 80 gr blei täte sich meine rute schwer. allerdings ist das nicht ganz unmöglich. nur voll durchziehen ist halt nicht beim wurf;-)
aber in den gewässern in denen ich auf karpfen gehe brauche ich keine 80 gr., da tun es locker 30 bis max 50 gr.

nochmal zu mono gegen geflochten: grade wenn du sehr weit draußen deinen köder anbietest hat die geflochtene entscheidenden vorteil, da sie so gut wie keine dehnung hat.

und die gefahr der ausschlenzer begegne ich wie gesgt mit einer gut eingestellten bremse und einer weichen rute. (und etwas mehr zeit und ohne hektik wie die &quot;carphunter&quot; mit dicken ruten und monofiler schnur ;-)

gruß tinca


----------



## hkroiss (16. November 2002)

@Tinsen
egal welche Rolle Du dir kaufst, ich würde auf alle Fälle eine monofile Schnur draufgeben. Ich fisch mit einer Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast-Rolle mit einer 30er Shimano Technium. Von dieser Schnur bin ich sehr begeistert und habe auch auf meinen anderen Rollen diese Schnur drauf.
Von der Tragkraft ist diese Schnur schlichtweg enorm und kommt fast in die Nähe einer geflochtenen.
Bei der LongCast habe ich zuerst aber eine relativ günstige 0.30er Mono-Schnur aufgespult - ca. 400 m - dann folgen eben ca. 200 m Shimano Technium -> ist einfach doch auch noch eine Preisfrage.

Harald
 :z  :a  #w


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2002)

@ Tinsen
Wenn Du nur eine Sorte schnur aufziehen willst, dann eine abriebfeste Mono. Die ist vielseitiger, unempfindlicher und tut nicht so weh, wenn man mal einen Segler fängt.

Ohne Muscheln, Segler oder andere extreme Abrissgefährdungen ist eine Geflochtene aber genial, vor allem auf weite Entfernungen. Nur eine weiche Rute sollte es dann schon sein.
Aber nur geflochtene? Nur, wenn Du nur Dir bekannte Gewässer befischt, und es dort vorteilhaft ist.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Goldhamster (18. November 2002)

*Geflochtene*

hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand mal die vorteile (ausser beim spinnen) einer geflochtenen erklären?
ich sehe nur nachteile...

gruss


----------



## leguan8 (18. November 2002)

das geht wunderbar. ich angele seit 1 1/2 jahren nur noch mit geflochtener schnur 22 er. 80 - 100 gr. blei an einem tangeltoop, 10 - 15 cm boilievorfach. der karpfen saugt den köder in spürt dann den hacken will weg schwimmen und hackt sich selber. seit dem ich mit dieser montage angele habe ich 32 von 35 karpfen gelandet. denn wenn die biester mal in die seerosen gehen sage ich mir was solls. die kriege ich schon wieder raus. da die geflochtene schnur die seerosen abschneidet.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2002)

über das thema steht ein kleiner Bericht im neuen Blinker....


----------



## Homer (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute, 
also Ich habe das ganze letzte Jahr mit einer geflochtenen Hauptschnur mit  2m 0,35 monofilen Schlagschnur gefischt. Wenn nicht Angeschlagen wird, ne weiche Rute verwendet wird und die Bremse fein eingestellt ist, sehe ich darin kein Problem. Habe mit dieser Montage bzw. Methode nur einen Carp verloren.


----------



## David (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich werd nächstes jahr auch eine rute mit geflochtener schnur fertig machen


----------



## Guest (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich nehme geflochtene Schnur beim Long Range fischen und in Gewässern mit vielen Hindernissen, scharfen Kanten und ähnlichem. Vorteile sind z.B. die Hohe Tragkraft bei dünnem Durchmesser, die genaue Bissanzeige, die Abtriebfestigkeit und ähnliches. Die nicht vorhandene Dehnung kann bei grossen Distanzen positiv sein, beim Drill in Ufernähe aber auch schnell zum Fischverlust führen, also am Ufer die Bremse immer leicht einstelelen. Außerdem lässt sich geflochtene Schnur schlechter werfen als monofile.

Empfehlen kann ich jegliche Arten von Dyneema Schnüren...


----------



## wolf (17. Dezember 2002)

*häääää?*

Hallo David



> _Original von Suttothecarp _
> Ich nehme geflochtene Schnur (...) in Gewässern mit vielen Hindernissen, scharfen Kanten.


#4

äh, ich kann dir da ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz folgen?



> Vorteile sind z.B. (...)  die Abtriebfestigkeit und ähnliches.


;+ 

*&quot;Abriebfestigkeit?&quot;*#y Welchen Durchmesser fischt du denn? Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Geflochtene eine ziemlich miese Abriebfestigkeit, vor allem über Zebramuscheln und rostigem Eisen. Es sei denn, du fischt mit Durchmessern von 0,30 mm oder 0,40 mm? 

Viele Fische von mir kamen in den letzten Jahren aus Baggerseen mit extrem scharfen Kanten, Eisenschrott, Kraut und Holz, &quot;Snag Pools&quot; sozusagen. Mit 0,25er Geflochtener konnte ich nicht einmal loten, weil die Muscheln sie sofort durchgescheuert hatten...!! #q


Dagegen haben 0,45er, bzw. 0,50er Monos zwar die Wurfweite eingeschränkt (wer will schon über Hindernissen auf Distanz gehen?), aber die Fische an Land gebracht.

Und nachdem mir einmal ein Zielfisch die Geflochtene in einem an sich harmlosen Holzpfahl eingeschnitten hat,... :c,


Also, welcher Durchmesser? 
#4  #4  #4  #4  :q

Gruß


----------



## Guest (17. Dezember 2002)

Für Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen nehme ich geflochtene mit einem Durchmesser mit 0,25-0,35mm. Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach ist eine gute geflochtene bei Hindernissen wie Steinen oder Muscheln besser. Ich habe mit monofiler Schnur schon mehr Fische an Hindernissen verloren als mit geflochtener. Durch die sehr geringe bis nicht vorhandene Dehnung kann man den Fisch auch besser von Hindernissen fernhalten. 

Letztes Jahr hab ich bei einer Session in France an einem Fluss mit vielen Muschelbänken und Steinen 4 Carps von über 40 Pfund gefangen. Alle habe ich mit geflochtener Schnur gefangen und hatte keinerlei Probleme damit. zuvor hatte ich 2 Tage mit monofiler Schnur gefischt und drei Fische verloren.

Bei Holz oder ähnlichem kann es allerdings bei zu dünnen geflochtenen dazu kommen, das sich die Schnur in das Holz schneidet.


----------



## Tinsen (17. Dezember 2002)

na wolf, da hast du wohl deinen &quot;meister&quot; gefunden ...  :q 

aber ehrlich junx, ich weiß immernoch nicht, was nun zu empfehlen ist, weil ich heute nicht sagen kann, wo ich morgen angle. (wie unprofessionell   )

ich werde wohl ne 27-30er mono raufmachen.


----------



## wolf (17. Dezember 2002)

Interessant. 

ich glaube die Antwort ist logisch: Geflochtene ist nicht gleich Geflochtene.

Manche schwören drauf, andere hassen sie - wird wohl am unterschiedlichem Material liegen. 

Wenn ich nachdenke, war meine relativ billig... Für die Dorsche hatte es immer gereicht. 

Gruß dem Meister


----------



## Tinsen (17. Dezember 2002)

:q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2002)

kennt einer die geflochtene aus dem topshop???


----------



## Allround (29. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfen mit geflochtener Schnur!???*

Also, hast du weichere Ruten kannst du ohne Probleme geflochtene Fischen, sind deine Ruten steifer würd ich dir mono empfehlen... Ich habe dieses Jahr geflochtene gefischt, und nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten (brems einstellung) ging das wunderbar... Trotzdem werd ich wieder auf mono umsteigen, weil ich meine Karpfen von einer schlammbank fern halten muss... Und sobald ich mit der geflochtenen mehr druck ausüben muss sind mir leider viele Fische ausgeschlitzt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Karpfen mit geflochtener Schnur!???*

@Allround: ich glaube die Fragen und Antworten haben sich hier erledigt... Schau mal auf das Datum!|supergri


----------



## thomas72 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfen mit geflochtener Schnur!???*

Hallo,

ich angle selbst auch nur mit Monoschnur auf Karpfen.
Auch in verkrauteten Gewässern nutze ich Mono.
Die DAM MAD in 0,35 hatte mich bisher auch in verkrauteten Gewässern nie im Stich gelassen.

Petri


Thomas


----------

